# Gorilla Axle Warranty Question...



## kylej1291 (Mar 21, 2010)

i bought a brand new set of gorilla axles about 10 months ago through yaskyatv i called to order and gave card number over the phone.. 2 days later they arrived i immediately took them out of the box and installed.. threw the box away.. and i just broke one.. and dont have the ORIGINAL receipt like the gorilla terms of warranty states that i must have... WHAT DO I DO! i dont have the cash to buy another 350 dollar axle right around cristmas. is there any other way around this?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Call Greg at Gorilla. Yasky ATV is a good place. Joel will probably have your sale on file. I would call Greg McMullen at Gorilla. MAKE SURE YOU TALK TO HIM and no one else...lol. If you need his email let me know as well. I'm sure they will take care of you. Just make sure you do it as soon as you can before the warranty is up.


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

What he said!!


----------



## kylej1291 (Mar 21, 2010)

i called around and noone could come up with a reciept. i dont even use that bank wit hthat debit card any more. i didnt order on a account online or with email adderess. just a normal over the phone order. . i did talk with someone at gorilla and when i get home i got to find out if the shaft is a 19 or 22 spline and i can buy the shaft alone for 75$ so im gonna just go that route. make things a bit easier.


----------

